# Pigeon foot advice



## lungfish (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi all. I just signed up to Pigeon Talk as I wanted to ask for some advice.

There are quite a few feral pigeons that hang about outside my window. I occasionally feed them, and I noticed that one of them always stands on one leg. On the occasions that he does set the other foot down I can see why: he has quite a seriously deformed left foot. 

I'm assuming from the way the foot looks pinched in places that this is caused by a string injury, though I can't actually see any string hanging off it. It looks to me like he has had the problem for a while (though it should be noted that I'm talking from a position of ignorance).

He (for some reason I'm guessing it's a male) can walk on the foot a little, but he seems to do so very reluctantly. It seems very painful for him and I'm wondering if there is anything I can do to help him. 

Here are some photos I managed to get of him with bad foot visible. If you click you should be able to see the images at full size.









Perhaps I should add that foot injury aside he seems to do okay for himself. As you might be able to tell from the photographs above he is fairly large, in fact he is one of the more fearsome pigeons that visits the house.

If people could let me know if there is anything I can do to help him it would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## GooseGirl (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm a total newbie here, as I too joined to post about a pigeon with exactly this foot. I hazzard a guess that that is a string caught around the foot but it's now deeply embedded in all the swelling it caused. The experts here with experience will jump in and give more experience-based advice. Poor pidgie. If you can catch this bird you may be able to help him. With my case, I have not seen my string footed bird again lately. Best wishes to you in helping yours out.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Looks like he has got thread, hair or similar deeply embedded, exactly as GooseGirl suggested. I would say he needs help but, of course, you will have to catch him. How trusting is he - like, has he ever fed from your hand, does he fly off if you get too near him?

Also, where are you located? If he can be caught, there may be a rescue place in the area.

Recent thread is not too bad to remove, but if it's deep like that then it's more difficult. He may also need antibiotics if it leaves an open sore which could become infected.


----------



## lungfish (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for your replies.

With regard to catching him, he is pretty cautious relative to the other pigeons. Whereas many of the others that come to the house will eat from my hand with varying degrees of confidence, this one has never done so, even though he is one of the most frequent visitors. I always imagine that he's more wary due to his reduced mobility. He'll often have a good think about it, approach and then flap away (apropos of nothing obvious), then repeat, but I don't think he's ever come closer than 12 inches from my hand.

My location is Nottingham. I'm guessing that if I am to do something to help him I'm going to need the assistance of a rescue centre or something because, as you noted, the thread looks deeply embedded and getting it out doesn't seem like a job for a total novice.


----------

